# "Stargate Command..." (Fresh Meadows - NY)



## enezdez (Mar 10, 2017)

D750
f/13
ISO 125
1/125 Sec.
70 - 200 mm - f/2.8E FL ED VR
70 mm

(Processed In Both LR & NIK Silver Efex Pro 2.)







Thanks For Looking Any Comments/Criticism Will Be Appreciated.

Enezdez


----------



## tirediron (Mar 10, 2017)

Neat!


----------



## enezdez (Mar 11, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Neat!



Thanks!!!


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 11, 2017)

A very nice exposure and an equally nice conversion. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## enezdez (Mar 11, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> A very nice exposure and an equally nice conversion. Thanks for sharing.



Thank You Very Much, I Really Appreciate it!!!


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 11, 2017)

If you crop the people off, it would give this image sorta a timelessness and a sense of not-of-this-world quality.


----------



## Semifusa (Mar 11, 2017)

Great picture! Like light and framing.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 11, 2017)

Yes, indeed, a neat photo. Good B&W conversion, nice placement of the buildings. If there's a minor nit it would be with the bottom of the photo, and how the people and the (cherry?) tree's base are both cropped off. Although minor, the missing feet and the tree without the ground/trunk juncture kind of spoil the otherwise near perfection of the shot. A few more feet backwards and this would be an almost perfet shot of this scene, from a classical standpoint.


----------



## otherprof (Mar 11, 2017)

enezdez said:


> D750
> f/13
> ISO 125
> 1/125 Sec.
> ...


Great image, but I agree with Gary about cropping out the people.


----------



## enezdez (Mar 11, 2017)

Thank You All For Your Input & Kind Words! 

Leaving the people in is what makes it cool for me showing regardless how much we progress we are still the same - people.  Reminiscent of when Captain Kirk visits Starfleet Command - lol.  (I know, I am being silly but that's what it reminds me of.)  As far as trunk/juncture, I see your point & it's almost at that spot but I lost it in order to have the towers fully vertical - the shot was hand-held.  By the way these are the remnants of the 1964 World's Fair...

Thank You All Again!


----------



## timor (Aug 20, 2017)

Oh boy ! Tht'so the WOW I am talking about. Only ... still to polite. I would get underneath this towers, laid down on the ground and shoot it with wide angle straight up. And then 80 deg too. Ultra wide could even get the base on the ground to satisfy less rebellions minds. But Star Command IMO can float in the space too.


----------



## enezdez (Aug 20, 2017)

timor said:


> Oh boy ! Tht'so the WOW I am talking about. Only ... still to polite. I would get underneath this towers, laid down on the ground and shoot it with wide angle straight up. And then 80 deg too. Ultra wide could even get the base on the ground to satisfy less rebellions minds. But Star Command IMO can float in the space too.



I will try your suggestion in the  near future - thanks!


----------



## timor (Aug 20, 2017)

enezdez said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > Oh boy ! Tht'so the WOW I am talking about. Only ... still to polite. I would get underneath this towers, laid down on the ground and shoot it with wide angle straight up. And then 80 deg too. Ultra wide could even get the base on the ground to satisfy less rebellions minds. But Star Command IMO can float in the space too.
> ...


Try. Try to see things in different way as majority, find new points of view, surprise !


----------

